# It's really happening, right now



## 2bpeaceful (May 17, 2006)

Privacy violation. Contact MDC legal.


----------



## Jules09 (Feb 11, 2009)




----------



## Vermillion (Mar 12, 2005)

I'm so sorry.









Sending you lots of peace and strength right now~


----------



## NullSet (Dec 19, 2004)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## MFuglei (Nov 7, 2002)

I'm sorry.


----------



## tinynyota (Apr 13, 2009)




----------



## namaste_mom (Oct 21, 2005)

I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## Jenifer76 (Apr 20, 2005)

I am so very sorry for your loss. We are all here surrounding you in love and comfort.


----------



## Manessa (Feb 24, 2003)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## MI_Dawn (Jun 30, 2005)

Oh no. I'm so sorry. So, so sorry.









Holding you in my







: and in my thoughts.


----------



## BHappy (Jun 15, 2008)

I'm so sorry









Love and light to you and yours.

xoxo


----------



## Amy&4girls (Oct 30, 2006)

I am so sorry.


----------



## SLOgirl (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm so sorry... **HUGS**

I was there not long ago. We all have been at some point. Keep letting it out here--we're all here to listen and support your through this time.


----------



## Lucy'sMommy (Aug 26, 2009)

I am so sorry. It is so hard.


----------



## thtr4me (Apr 24, 2009)

So sorry you are going through this.


----------



## hippy mum (Aug 12, 2006)

I'm so sorry


----------

